# next station - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach's Concerto for 4 pianos (harpsichords) and strings in A minor (after Antonio Vivaldi's concerto for 4 violins in B minor, L'estro Armonico Op. 3/10, RV 580). *

Soloists:
Marta Argerich 
Evgeny Kissin, 
James Levine, 
Mikhail Pletnev

Verbier July 22 2002

Very entertaining!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G minor (Harnoncourt)*

1. Molto allegro
2. Andante
3. Menuetto. Allegretto -- Trio
4. Finale. Allegro assai

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor - Nicolaus Harnoncourt
Grosser Musikvereinsaal Wien

Harnoncourt has a god hand on Mozart I think! Very good!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi - Gloria*

NATIONAL CHAMBER ORCHESTRA OF ARMENIA
Art director V. Martirosyan

NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

soprano M. Galoyan
soprano H. Harutyunova
mezzo-soprano N. Ananikyan

conductor R. Mlkeyan

Good, but not very good sound, but a fine performance ad presentation of this nice work


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Szymanowski: Mythes, op.30*

Janine Jansen, viool
Itamar Golan, piano

Opgenomen tijdens het Internationaal Kamermuziek Festival Utrecht 2011 van Janine Jansen


----------

